# Red Snapper Chumming



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want to chum snapper to the top, can you chum literally anywhere or chum over the reef/wreck/wherever you are fishing for them?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chum up current from the wreck or anywhere close. I never bottom fish for Snapper. We chum and catch them on top with spinning reels. Black Snapper and Cobia are very respondent to chumming.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Chum up current from the wreck or anywhere close. I never bottom fish for Snapper. We chum and catch them on top with spinning reels. Black Snapper and Cobia are very respondent to chumming.


:thumbsup:. You stand a good chance of keeping a big snapper out of the wreck/reef if you hook em up high in the water column - and its a heck of lot of fun to 'sight fish' red snapper !


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

*Leader shy*

Alot of the times when you chum up snapper they seem to be leader shy. What do you do to increase your catch ratio?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

PJIII said:


> Alot of the times when you chum up snapper they seem to be leader shy. What do you do to increase your catch ratio?


Use lighter leader.


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have chummed very little in my snapper career. I've puked a time or two, but that is a different chum:yes:. When you chum, do you cut up sardines or cigar minnows into chunks or buy the frozen chum? How do you do it? Then when you fish for the Snapper, do you use the same bait as your chum or something different? Thanks!!!


----------



## Stephan Pannell (Jun 1, 2012)

I found that the best way to catch black snapper is chumming with the chum churn. After a while you dont even need chum they will respond to the sound of the chum churn itself. Them black snapper are go eatin!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sunday we almost caught our 6 person limit (30) of Black Snapper all by chuming. Red's too. We also used 20 lb flourocarbon and spinning reels. This was at the I-10 rubble with boats all around us. We used a wreck anchor bought here on the forum and dropped it right in the middle of the highest relief. The chum I use is freeze dried Pro-Chum bought online and chunks of Menhaden caught this spring.

The Red limit was done in an hour.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We caught several real nice snapper this weekend on king rigs drifting behind the boat while chumming over reefs. Bought a bag of frozen porgies and just throw a handfull in the chum churn.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

smann316 said:


> I have chummed very little in my snapper career. I've puked a time or two, but that is a different chum:yes:. When you chum, do you cut up sardines or cigar minnows into chunks or buy the frozen chum? How do you do it? Then when you fish for the Snapper, do you use the same bait as your chum or something different? Thanks!!!


+2 on the chum questions...:notworthy:


----------

